# I found this picture and i had to share :)



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I cant see the picture!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

there isnt a picture dummy!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

dangit.... ill try again


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fixed it


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

your stupid! my face is all dirty from riding =/


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aaahahaha


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

hahaha! Thats cute. =)


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

This is wehn poor bart wasent hurt!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Very funny pic!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I think this one is funnier.... its cierra, the op.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

...So this thread is for posting pictures between friends?


----------



## kedar my buba boy (Oct 5, 2009)

nice pic girl


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a cute photo, looks like you guys had a blast that day


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dumb megan! oh well i look sexy:wink: 

jk


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Beloved Killer said:


> ...So this thread is for posting pictures between friends?


sure if we want it to be


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

haha should I put up the pic where you look like your sleeping??


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sure go ahead:lol:. But beloved horse will just get mad:-?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

beloved horse?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Beloved Killer said:


> ...So this thread is for posting pictures between friends?


 
this post...?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here it is!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Domino13011 said:


> this post...?


oh.....


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

STUPID you cut off yourself


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

HERES MEGAN!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

you cut YOURSELF out of this one!!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

so i dont look as bad as you. I can put myself back in


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

thats cause you drew on me!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

i drew on me to


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

fine put you in.

WITH THE DRAWINGS!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

alright


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ewh!! look at your hair!! its all gross and matted!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

its called a afro stupid. you did it. you frizzed it. AND YOU HAVE ONE TO!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha cute guys


----------

